# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Filament now brittle :(

## lucidpsykosis

I'm aware of the need to keep filament dry and contained with a desiccant pack preferably, but I haven't been able to get that together just yet.  So, I bought a couple ABS spools from E-Sun, and have loved the way it prints.  I haven't printed for a couple days now, and found that when a slight degree of pressure is put on the filament, it snaps like a twig.  I've heard that some bake their filament.  What are my options (if any) to give life back to my filament?!

----------


## JohnA136

That's odd?  Typically ABS is much less brittle than PLA?  If I have an unmarked spool, I just take the end and bend it over onto itself, if it turn white in the bend, it is ABS.  If it breaks, it is PLA.

----------


## lucidpsykosis

Yeah, this wasn't doing this when I first got it.  There was actually some playability to it.  I'm just wondering how to fix it, if possible.

----------


## rforeman

I had the same thing happen. I went to Lowe,s and got a rubbermaid tub and a damprid refillable container. I also mounted a 60 watt light bulb in the tub and let it sit in there for about 24 hours. It worked well and now I keep it in that tub all the time whe I am not printing.

----------


## raysspl

It's imperative you store filament in low humidity storage bins. If you can afford vacuum pressure packaging your filament after each time of usage, presumably there's still a substantial amount left, that is the best as it keep dirt & locks out air. 

Filament snapping like a twig will happen when exposed to elements of your home, office, school.

----------


## Geoff

> It's imperative you store filament in low humidity storage bins. If you can afford vacuum pressure packaging your filament after each time of usage, presumably there's still a substantial amount left, that is the best as it keep dirt & locks out air. 
> 
> Filament snapping like a twig will happen when exposed to elements of your home, office, school.


I wouldn't say necessarily imperative. I have had spools of ABS out in the open in the garage with lots of condensation and dust, a quick blast with an air compressor over a year later and it prints like new - and should never be brittle at any stage of it's life as John said. PLA on the other hand, I find brand new rolls out of the vacuum seal can be brittle, especially the no colour filament I got, its almost like raw spaghetti.

----------


## raysspl

> I wouldn't say necessarily imperative. I have had spools of ABS out in the open in the garage with lots of condensation and dust, a quick blast with an air compressor over a year later and it prints like new - and should never be brittle at any stage of it's life as John said. PLA on the other hand, I find brand new rolls out of the vacuum seal can be brittle, especially the no colour filament I got, its almost like raw spaghetti.


Geoff, you're right. What I said meant for PLA & not necessarily ABS.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

This seems a bit odd. One would have to suggest that it is in part to do with the filament quality.

----------


## curious aardvark

Actually, is the filament in sunlight ? 

Abs is subject to uv breakdown. It's one reason outdoor things are often better made from pla, which isn't as susceptible to uv radiation. 

Makes more sense than water.

----------


## Geoff

> Actually, is the filament in sunlight ? 
> 
> Abs is subject to uv breakdown. It's one reason outdoor things are often better made from pla, which isn't as susceptible to uv radiation. 
> 
> Makes more sense than water.


I am testing this at the moment, I have 10 test pieces of filament outside on the back deck, they have been there for a day now, i'm going to leave them a few more weeks and then test them. 5 x PLA and 5 x ABS test pieces, all 5 metres each, enough to print a test cube from them all.  I want to give them a good amount of time in the direct sunlight and condensation and see which one holds up the best, I will do a pretty detailed thread about it.

Already I can say, one of the PLA pieces has started to change. The clear Red PLA or crystal Red has gone a very pale while in some sections, it looks like moisture definately has gotten in there somewhere overnight. We are talking intense condensation tho ppl... I live in the country, it gets very cold overnight and very warm in the day.

----------


## curious aardvark

cool, look forward to seeing the results :-)

----------


## lucidpsykosis

> Actually, is the filament in sunlight ? 
> 
> Abs is subject to uv breakdown. It's one reason outdoor things are often better made from pla, which isn't as susceptible to uv radiation. 
> 
> Makes more sense than water.


No, its actually in a dark room.  Plus I live in Utah, which has a pretty low level of humidity.  Maybe I did get a bad roll or quality, not sure.  I had a few people who've printed with it recommend them.  I have been pretty much using Octave brand, but I thought I'd try others, especially since its a little cheaper; but cheaper isn't always better.

----------


## curious aardvark

weird. 

You don't by chance have one of those room 'freshener' sprays in the room ? 

Just a thought, that crap could rot through anything.

----------


## lucidpsykosis

> weird. 
> 
> You don't by chance have one of those room 'freshener' sprays in the room ? 
> 
> Just a thought, that crap could rot through anything.


Lol...no.  I'm wondering if I should contact E-Sun and ask what they can do (which is probably nothing).

----------


## jfkansas

I have had perfectly good brand new rolls that are brittle in places. If you tested the filaments raw brittleness, most place it will just bend, but every few inches or more it would snap. It hasn't affected print quality at all from what I have seen. I am more concerned with layer adhesion which directly affects part strength.

----------


## lucidpsykosis

> I have had perfectly good brand new rolls that are brittle in places. If you tested the filaments raw brittleness, most place it will just bend, but every few inches or more it would snap. It hasn't affected print quality at all from what I have seen. I am more concerned with layer adhesion which directly affects part strength.


I got thinking about that earlier, and took a look under a scope (thanks for the idea Geoff).  I could tell after printing and cooling, there were a few micro lines of space.  Who knows if its the brittleness or the machine.

----------

